# Hauling yaks on my 5x8 trailer.



## PapaBear59

I am thinking about hauling our 10' and 12' Tarpons on our 5x8 utility trailer. I got 2 pieces of 2" rectangular steel that I would bolt across the bed directly to each side of the trailer. I would mount our Thule Hull-A Ports just like I would on the roof racks? Then of course strap the yaks to them. Centering the carriers would put the kayaks 1' and 2' over each side. Do you see any problems? Because of a bad shoulder and my wifes bad back we are trying to get more creative as we get older on how we haul our yaks and still continue to enjoy using them.

Getting older is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## bbcroaker

Quote:"Getting older is not for the faint at heart!"
I'm there too PapaBear59 .If that's your age 59 I got you by several years. 
That rig on the trailer sounds good but I think most High Way Departments have 7ft. width regulation. You may want to check on that.
Even though I transport my yak in a pick up bed I've been thinking about a trailer myself here lately. 
My thought on it are to build the racks down low on the bed of the trailer and build a box over top of the kayaks to keep all my accessories in. That way I can just keep it all together in the trailer at all times.Of course I would have to slide the yaks out to wash them and also the rods following a salt water trip after getting home and slide them back in. It's on my bucket list


----------



## PapaBear59

bbcroaker said:


> That rig on the trailer sounds good but I think most High Way Departments have 7ft. width regulation. You may want to check on that.


Sorry If I did not make myself clear. They would run the length of the trailer so the width will stay the same. The set up you mentioned sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Tacpayne

I will post some pics of my trailer. I made it back in April and am able to haul 5 yaks on a 4x8 trailer


----------



## Tacpayne

Here is my set up. I bought a trailer from harbor freight for 225. It was on sale and I had a 25% off coupon. I spent $48 on 1 1/2"x 1/8 angle iron and about 35 on screws and carpet for the bunks. The whole trailer about 8' 6" tall. I can store 2 on each side and one in the middle on the bottom. I have a welder and am realively proficient at at so I didnt have to pay anyone to make my "rack"


----------



## Surfishn' Dave

Tacpayne, thats a nice set up you got yourself there. I recently built a rack system for my 4' x 6' utility. It's designed to carry 4 kayaks all the time, but can be easily modified to accomodate up to 6. And when I need the trailer to haul other things around, it is easily broken down to allow this to be done. I don't have anything tied up in materials, as it is all scrap metal from my work and I myself am very proficent in welding, heck my rack is all Tig welded together with stainless filler rod.


----------



## Tacpayne

I can unbolt my rack and use the trailer if I want, but I have another trailer so I doubt I will ever have to do that.


----------



## Surfishn' Dave

Well I was able to put all the finishing touches on my kayak trailer rack system for my utility trailer. Took it on it's maiden voyage last week up to the mountians of Va. outside of Waynesboro to Sherando lake. Here's the finished product.





































Towing it was not a problem. I think later down the road I will be making a lil bit longer tongue for my trailer to accomodate it when I haul the kayaks.


----------



## bbcroaker

It's not top heavy with the load that high s it?


----------



## Surfishn' Dave

Worked well for me, 350 miles round rip with no problems.


----------

